# Dogs in Germany?



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Decided against Brittany for a week and are heading towards Germany.
Reading in the Acsi book it says that dogs must be secured in the vehicle and you must have a muzzle.
Is this true?
Would also appreciate some VET recommendations for the return - but not near dunkerque.


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

We have been taking our Miniature Schnauzer to Germany to visit in-laws and touring around for the last 6 years and have never had to have a muzzle. Not sure about any specific laws about being secured in a vehicle - we do secure her for her own safety though. My sister-in-law never bothers securing her Labrador when taking it out in the car in Germany.

For vets we always use the service offered by Camping Chaumiere near St. Omer. The owners wife works as a receptionist at the local vets and will book you an appointment if staying at the campsite. Nice campsite as well.

Catsailor


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Hi Lifeson

We have travelled extensively in our motorhome throughout Germany this past 5 years, we have a well behaved and rather large German Shepherd.
We have never muzzeled her and never had a problem with any places we have visited in Germany and have never seen any Germans with a dog with a muzzle

She has been to restaurants, tourist places etc with no issues
We always visit a vet in Germany for her pet passport (we don't bother with French vets and find the German vets much cheaper) usually we overnight at the Moselle, take the dog to the vet and then travel back through Belgium up to Calais and then back home

Wiggy


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

hi lifeson we have also been germany many times with yan german shepard dog and 2 pugs for a good few years and never had a problem we lost yan with old age 4 years ago but now we have a rottie, french bull dog and pug and although we haven' been to germany for a couple of years we have never had a problem taken them for walks anywhere and never been told to muzzle either..


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Does this apply to what are classed as dangerous dogs. Ie bull terriers etc. But don't know it as fact. That's why whilst our Bullie was alive never took her. She was one of the kindest dogs you could meet. Been to Germany for a couple of years, and even their bullies we saw went unmuzzled.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Just returned and had no problems with the dogs whilst in Germany. 
Had a bit of a panic though as we found out Thursday was a bank holiday and everything closes so we had to guarantee getting them done Friday before 2pm (ferry leaves 2pm Saturday)
So I went to the tourist information centre in Bernkastel and got the number of a vet (Tierarzt) in Koblenz, then asked at the campsite to book an appointment for us (not a problem though as the receptionist spoke perfect English)
Bit shocked at the price €108 for two 10kg Westies   and we couldn't pay by Visa (Matercard is OK but had left that in the MH) so had to eat into our spare cash.

Vet address is 6 Bismarkstrasse, Koblenz and there is plenty of parking around.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good to read this post, were off to Germany next weekend with Shadow for an extended holiday, been to Holland, France, Spain,Belgium first time in Germany

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Germany is extremely dog friendly, never seen one in a muzzle and never heard of having to secure them in the van. We have many Germany MHing friends and almost all have dogs.

We spend a lot of time in Germany, no difficulty with dogs at all, in fact far more welcome than in the UK. No problem at all in most shops and restaurants, Alan.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> clipped........ been to Holland, France, Spain,Belgium first time in Germany
> 
> Aldra


You'll love it Sandra. It is clean tidy and efficient, and has lovely scenic locations up and down the Mosel and Rhine etc. Great beer too. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great beer, that will do albert

could do me too

I need to wean myself off wine

but slowly---ever so slowly :lol: :lol: :lol:
Sandfra


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Like everyone above I travel through Germany three or four times a year and have never even seen a dog muzzled including big ones  

I'm always amazed at how clean and efficient everything is in Germany and again like everyone above you'll have a great time and your dog will love it too


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We stayed in Germany for a couple of nights going and a couple coming back from Norway and had no problem with Betty, our Pug, and on one of the campsite they were all German and most had dogs and not a muzzle in sight. We took her in to Restaurants too. Anyway how would you muzzle a Pug?? 

But according to the 2011 ASCI book, Page 206, and I quote "If you travel to Germany with your dog you need a special dog restraining belt in the car. A net or cage in the back of the car is also possible. Dogs must be on a lead and you must have a muzzle with you"

Also we paid 63 Euros in Belgium to bring her home, and 300 DKR (£30) in Denmark for just Tapeworm treatment to go into Norway.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There seems to be a wide range in the cost of vet fees I can understand having to pay more for Shadow as medication is weight related ( he needs more) Think this year Ill take mine with me and see what the difference is, might cost more from our vet though.

Really looking forward to Germany as long as there's plenty of walks and water to swim in Shadow will love it, Hope the good weather there continues a while longer

Aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484

Vets in france

Just been put on the other Topic vets in France
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-108109-days0-orderasc-10.html

Dr F Hackmann, Kaiserstrasse 34, D-470479 Dusseldorf Tel: 0049 211 49 40 19

and we have previously used this guy.

Dr Christian Marks, Tierarzt, Saarallee 14, D-54470 Bernkastel-Kues Tel: 065 31 91 52 46

we found them both here 
http://www.caravanning4u.co.uk/vetseurope.html

Even better for German Travel


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We have never had a problem finding a vet, we have either asked at the campsite, on the last 2 occasions they have rung and booked an appointment for us, or just mooching around a town have usually found one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_http://www.caravanning4u.co.uk/vetseurope.html_

Mavis

that link is really useful Have printed it off along with the MHF vets in France list and will keep them with his passport
Never know when you will need a vet(apart from the obvious return treatment)
We like to just wander and set off from werever we are for home when we've had enough 
Thanks   

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I seem to remember that before our Dangerous Dogs act was being rushed through parliament Germany had a similar knee jerk reaction to a couple of dog attacks. There were rumours that all large breeds and dogs like Staffies and Boxers were going to be the subject of the new law. I didn't hear any more about whether it became law. It sounds, from people's experiences, that it was dropped?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We carry a muzzle, Strap type for Shadow, he's fine but useful for border checks

for nervous checkers

Aldra


----------

